# افحص سيارتك في كارتك



## DD$N (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رؤيتنا
لتصبح مراكز كارتك من أفضل مراكز خدمات الفحص والبرمجة للسيارات المستخدمة المستوردة والمحلية حول المملكة و التي تخدم العملاء بشكل أفضل على مستوى المملكة.
تحقيق أعلى قيمة لعملائنا وموظفينا وحلفائنا عبر ريادتنا لخدمات الفحص والبرمجة حول المملكة.

رسالتنا 
معرفة تامة بحاجات عملائنا وعمل دؤوب في شراكة متينة مع حلفائنا لنقدّم للعملاء القيمة المثلى بتشكيلة واسعة من الخدمات عالية الجودة بتفنية عالية واحترافيه في تجربةً فريدةً .

قيمنا
الثبات : نؤمن بوجود إمكانية دائمة للتطور، ونحن ملتزمون إزاء عملائنا ونتطلع إلى تحقيق النجاح على جميع المستويات في مراكزنا
الجودة: نفي بوعدنا الملتزم بتوفير خدمات فائقة الجودة. ونحن نضمن الجودة والتميز لأننا لا نؤمن بأنصاف الحلول.
الاحترام : نتبادل في ما بيننا الاحترام والتقدير وندرك أن لكل منا قدرته الشخصية على التميز في مجال معين.
الإبداع والتطور المستمر : نشجع التواصل المفتوح ونرحب بالأفكار الجديدة، وليس لدينا سقف محدد لما يمكن أن نقدمه لعملائنا.
النزاهة : لدينا الثقة بأنفسنا وقادرون على تحمل المسؤولية وتخطي أي عقبات قد تعترض طريقنا والعمل بكل ما أوتينا من قوة لإيجاد الحلول المناسبة.

أهدافنا 
-الرقي في تقديم أرقى الخدمات لعملائنا في شتى أنحاء المملكة.
-التطوير بما يخص جميع الخدمات الـتـي تخص مراكز الفحص والبرمجة.
-تحقيق الريادة فيما يخص خدمات مراكز الفحص والبرمجة.
-الطموح في إرضاء جميع عملاء مراكز كارتك للسيارات.

*كار تك ​*
+ الفحص



المحرك
يتم الفحص بجهاز كمبيوتر متقدم يقوم بفحص المحركات بنوعيها البنزين والديزل لاختبار عام لأداء
المحرك كما يقوم بتحليل ظروف التشغيل والعمل الحقيقية للمحرك ويعمل بفحص حمولة وسرعة
وحرارة المحرك وفحص ضغط السطوانات ويقوم بقراءه كمبيوتر السيارة فتظهر بشكل تقرير مطبوع
عن حالة المحرك ومشاكله .




السكنر
ويعد السكنر المرحله النهائيه لتحديد مشاكل كمبيوتر السياره حيث انه يقوم بفحص الكمبيوتر الداخلي للسياره بشكل عام
ويقوم بفحص الحساسات والهايدروليك والكويلات والبواجي والمساعدا والوسائد الهوائيه ودائره الكهرباء .




التبريد
يتم فحص المكيف بواسطة جهاز متطور لفحص تسريب غاز المكيف وقادر على فحص كل دورات
التبريد تقنيه المانيه عاليه حيث يتم من خلال الجهاز تفريغ الهواء وفحص تمديدات المكيف وضخها مره اخرى
ويتمتع بغاز فريون عالي الجوده مضاف له ماده حاميه لطبقه الاوزون صناعه امريكيه .




الدهان والسمكره
يتم فحص جسم السياره بواسطة جهاز على التقنيه يقوم بقرائه سماكت الدهان الخارجي للسياره
وتختلف كثافه البدي من لون لأخر ويتم التأكد من سلامة الشاص الداخلي للسياره من قبل المهندس
المختص .



 
الكهرباء
يتم فحص الكهرباء بحهاز خاص يقوم بمحاكاة الحساسات والأنظمه الإلكترونية والدائرة الكهربائية .




أسفل السياره
يتم فحص نظام التعليق ونظام الدوران ونظام تبريد المحرك والتأكد من التسربات الناتجه عن تهريب بالمحرك او ناقل السرعه او اي جزء اسفل السياره .




التجربه الميدانيه
يقوم المهندس المختص بقراءه التقرير الخاص بالسيارة وعلى ضوءه يقوم بتجربة السيارة ميدانياً لتجربة
ناقل السرعه ونظام الدوران والتوازن وإعطاء تقرير نهائي عن الحالة الراهنة للسيارة بالمشاكل الفنية
وتكلفة الاصلاح .​


----------

